# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Babai rreh vajzen ne mes te Universitetit

## Apolloni31

Nje ngjarje e pa precedent ndodhi para disa ditesh ne ambientet e Universitetit Aleksander Xhuvani ne Elbasan.
Babai pret sa vajza e tij mbaroi mesimin dhe sa po perballen, ai fillon dhe e gjuan me shpulla vajzen e vet, sepse kishte disa dite qe nuk kontaktonte me te.
Vajza kishte qen e zemeruar me te atin, se ai ushtronte dhune mbi te, dhe ne shenje proteste vendosi te mos hapte aparatin celular.
Por ky veprim e nxehu jashte mase babain e saj, sa ai shkoi ne shkolle dhe ne sy te te gjithe studenteve e pedagogeve duke humbur cfare do lloj llogjike, filloi te ushtronte dhune mbi bijen e vet, ne nje moment vajza arriti ti shpetonte te atit, duke u larguar me vrap, por ai rendi menjehere pas saj, duke shkaktuar nje skene sa komike aq edhe dramatike.
Studente dhe pedagoge qe ishin prezent ne ngjarje lajmeruan policine, te cilet arrestuan babain agresor ne flagranc.

Si mendoni per kete akt te shemtuar a nuk eshte shume evidente dhe  i ekzagjeruar patrialkalizmi i familjeve Shqipetare megithese jetojme ne shek. e XXI?
Pse duhet qe ajo vajze te vuaje presionin e nje mentaliteti te kalbur

----------


## white-knight

S'paska pas burra aty afer qe ti vinin ne ndihme vajzes se mjere, por duhej pritur ardhja e policise.

----------


## burrelsi

Po prinderi Shqipetare perher do te mbizotroje e quan per krenari?

Mire e tha parafolsi

----------


## Inteligjentja

Kjo vajze kur e di ca psikoapti e ka pase baben ta mendonte me pare ngjarjen. E kuptoj qe eshte viktime ne rastin konkret po ca gjera mund te shmangen shume kollaj...qofte edhe duke thirrur policine nqs ka pasur dhune te mepareshme ne familje. Rast i shemtuar eshte s'ke ci thua!

----------


## brooklyn2007

Prape Elbasani me lajme te reja  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

nuk ka gje ndollin keto gjera nuk ke cfare ti besh...te dy e kan fain ai qe e rrafi dhe ajo qe nuk ju pergjigjte ne tel se dhe ndryshe mundet tu sjarote ky muabet!

----------


## [Perla]

Elbasani me verte qenka vendi i çudive. Po nuk kishte meshkuj aty verdall qe ta ndalonin ate te çmendur ... Eh te shkretat femra , gjithmone te persekutuara nga "pushteti" i injorances mashkullore.

----------


## [Perla]

> nuk ka gje ndollin keto gjera nuk ke cfare ti besh...te dy e kan fain ai qe e rrafi dhe ajo qe nuk ju pergjigjte ne tel se dhe ndryshe mundet tu sjarote ky muabet!


Po si flet keshtu o tironce, pse nuk i pergjigjesh ne telefon edhe te japi skandal ne mes universitetit? Ne telefon mund te mos pergjigjesh per shume arsye..... asnje justifikim nuk vlen per kete rast.

----------


## Conquistador

> nuk ka gje ndollin keto gjera nuk ke cfare ti besh...te dy e kan fain ai qe e rrafi dhe ajo qe nuk ju pergjigjte ne tel se dhe ndryshe mundet tu sjarote ky muabet!


Sdiskutohet qe e kan te dy fajin, po skishte ven shpia per drrunin e?  :pa dhembe:  Aty e gjeten nsy t robve....

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

> Po si flet keshtu o tironce, pse nuk i pergjigjesh ne telefon edhe te japi skandal ne mes universitetit? Ne telefon mund te mos pergjigjesh per shume arsye..... asnje justifikim nuk vlen per kete rast.


mbase ai esht ber dhe merak qe nuk i esht pergjigjur dhe e seh gocen top fare dhe i kan hyp pastaj ca ti besh....

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

> Sdiskutohet qe e kan te dy fajin, po skishte ven shpia per drrunin e?  Aty e gjeten nsy t robve....


e po tani ca ti besh aty e gjeti ai mes te gjithve dhe ja ndolli aman si kur cfare i beri e rrafi kaq fundja fundit baba vet mo e rrafi... dhe ne na kan rraf dhe ja ku jemi shnosh e mire  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## [Perla]

Po femija nuk rrihet kur eshte kalama o tironce, jo me ne moshe universiteti e me sy te gjithe miqve te saj, mos e bej bajat tani ...

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

e po keshtu e  ka meritu mo ca me i bo..vet e ka fain qe e ka pru deri ne ket grad..normal dhe babai duhet tu terhiqte pak deri sa te ishin vetem po ja qe ndolli nuk vdiq njeri nuk thu shyqyr se do kishim ndigju ner per lajme vrau gocen etj etj etj mire me kaq

----------


## strange

Mire ja ka bo. B*tha saj u ba me i mbajt inat Babes, e ai spo i mba inat qe e ka rrit qe sa vite e kjo e mbyll telefonin.

Ps: Cfare Universiteti me Psycho qenka ai mor qe kan shikuar vetëm e si kan ndihmuar qikes?

----------


## ClaY_MorE

> Nje ngjarje e pa precedent ndodhi para disa ditesh ne ambientet e Universitetit Aleksander Xhuvani ne Elbasan.
> Babai pret sa vajza e tij mbaroi mesimin dhe sa po perballen, ai fillon dhe e gjuan me shpulla vajzen e vet, sepse kishte disa dite qe nuk kontaktonte me te.
> Vajza kishte qen e zemeruar me te atin, se ai ushtronte dhune mbi te, dhe ne shenje proteste vendosi te mos hapte aparatin celular.
> Por ky veprim e nxehu jashte mase babain e saj, sa ai shkoi ne shkolle dhe ne sy te te gjithe studenteve e pedagogeve duke humbur cfare do lloj llogjike, filloi te ushtronte dhune mbi bijen e vet, ne nje moment vajza arriti ti shpetonte te atit, duke u larguar me vrap, por ai rendi menjehere pas saj, duke shkaktuar nje skene sa komike aq edhe dramatike.
> Studente dhe pedagoge qe ishin prezent ne ngjarje lajmeruan policine, te cilet arrestuan babain agresor ne flagranc.


Nga doli ky lajm??  E lexove në ndonjë gazetë??


Eh mirë mirë, të jesh në shkollë e të mos marrësh vesh gjë...

----------


## white-knight

> Elbasani me verte qenka vendi i çudive. Po nuk kishte meshkuj aty verdall qe ta ndalonin ate te çmendur ... Eh te shkretat femra , gjithmone te persekutuara nga "pushteti" i injorances mashkullore.


I ra Elbasanit shorteu kesaj rradhe por jo se s'ka raste te tilla ne qytete te tjera. Dhune ka ngado, jo vetem ne Shqiperi. Ajo s'ka kurre atdhe.

----------


## Flora82

Babi   eshte  normal  te  gjindoset  ne  ate  shkalle  kure  nuk  ju  pergjigjet  vajza  ne  telefon   sepse  e  mendon  gjithnje  mete  keqen  se  cfare  munde  ti  ndodhe vajzes  kure dihet  qe  ne  shqipri   shume  vajza   kane  pesuare   tragjedi  duke   u  larguare  nga  vendi duke rene  ne  duare te  kriminelve  etj   etjjjjj  ,    pore  pse  te  rrafet  se  kuptoj   ,  kure  njeru  duhet  te  bindet  me  fjale  sepse  vetem  kafshet  rrahen  .

----------


## Conquistador

> e po tani ca ti besh aty e gjeti ai mes te gjithve dhe ja ndolli aman si kur cfare i beri e rrafi kaq fundja fundit baba vet mo e rrafi... dhe ne na kan rraf dhe ja ku jemi shnosh e mire


Mir moj mir po nfun tfunit içik me terezi. Nshpi tpakten ka komoditet, kurse jasht s'ka kuptim. Le qe ka qen edhe ftofet. lol

----------


## sulioti

> Nje ngjarje e pa precedent ndodhi para disa ditesh ne ambientet e Universitetit Aleksander Xhuvani ne Elbasan.
> Babai pret sa vajza e tij mbaroi mesimin dhe sa po perballen, ai fillon dhe e gjuan me shpulla vajzen e vet, sepse kishte disa dite qe nuk kontaktonte me te.
> Vajza kishte qen e zemeruar me te atin, se ai ushtronte dhune mbi te, dhe ne shenje proteste vendosi te mos hapte aparatin celular.
> Por ky veprim e nxehu jashte mase babain e saj, sa ai shkoi ne shkolle dhe ne sy te te gjithe studenteve e pedagogeve duke humbur cfare do lloj llogjike, filloi te ushtronte dhune mbi bijen e vet, ne nje moment vajza arriti ti shpetonte te atit, duke u larguar me vrap, por ai rendi menjehere pas saj, duke shkaktuar nje skene sa komike aq edhe dramatike.
> Studente dhe pedagoge qe ishin prezent ne ngjarje lajmeruan policine, te cilet arrestuan babain agresor ne flagranc.
> 
> Si mendoni per kete akt te shemtuar a nuk eshte shume evidente dhe  i ekzagjeruar patrialkalizmi i familjeve Shqipetare megithese jetojme ne shek. e XXI?
> Pse duhet qe ajo vajze te vuaje presionin e nje mentaliteti te kalbur


Kjo dukuri eshte burimi i crregullimeve ne shoqerin ton, dhe nuk jan te pakta keto raste, ne Shqiperi mund te them me plot gojen se 90%te prinderve i godasin femijet(dhe nuk din tu flasin) kjo tregon se sa prapa dhe sa anatollake na beri sundimi turk per 500 vjet, dhe cfare eshte me e keqja,se atyre u duket menyra me e mire per te zgjedhur problemet me dru,kjo per mua do te thot;(shoqeri me shumic ipokritash e gjysem skizofrenash)se ndryshe ska kuptim.

----------


## Dorontina

> Mire ja ka bo. B*tha saj u ba me i mbajt inat Babes, e ai spo i mba inat qe e ka rrit qe sa vite e kjo e mbyll telefonin.
> 
> Ps: Cfare Universiteti me Psycho qenka ai mor qe kan shikuar vetëm e si kan ndihmuar qikes?


*Edhe une jam e ketij mendimi,ajo ka rrit menden ,bbait me kushte te veshtira i ofron edhe telefon me ja mbyll, e ende ne shkoll po kur te punon ajo ? 
mjerisht mberijti moda amerikane ne trojet shqiptare...*

sot e pash nji emision si i kan ushtru ne nji kurs ne vitin 2004 somalianet me shku ne usa...
1-me mesu pak gjuhen dhe me disa gjera,psh si bahet telefon:
 telefoni aty ne tavolin dhe numri 911 
alo polic babai ushtron dhun ne mu e don te me marton me dike qe se du...
alo 911 burri ushtron dhun ne mu keto ishin mesimet ...
...
kur shkun ne usa utah ,atje ishin dy klasa e pasura dhe e vorfura,policet vinin pa i thirr...se kojshit nuk i duronin keta si jetojn duke fol e qesh deri ne mesnat..... :me dylbi:

----------

